

Yahoo & Nokia announcement next week - pedalpete
http://www.sci-tech-today.com/news/Yahoo--Nokia-Reportedly-Teaming-Up/story.xhtml?story_id=11100CE7VUSO&full_skip=1

======
pedalpete
Is the article completely off? They talk about Yahoo search (isn't that now
bing)?

Would Nokia really be willing to kill the Ovi store after less than a year?

------
jacquesm
There are way too many 'mays' in that story. I can see Nike being psyched
about this too.

